# Trapdoor spider



## richoman_3 (Nov 21, 2011)

got some pics of this guy the other day  (misgolas sp.)
(thanks heaps geckphotgrapher for sending it down  )

its an awesome trappy and i love it , its REALLY aggro though,
really getting into these guys , let me know if you find them 


sorry for the crappy pics, and i hate the sand on its legs :/

anyways

(video below)























nawww how cute 






and this pic ... well coz i can


----------



## MathewB (Nov 21, 2011)

Are spiders cool to keep?


----------



## DeadCricket (Nov 22, 2011)

MathewB said:


> Are spiders cool to keep?



I've got a wolf spider and I love watching him hunt. Incredibly easy to keep and don't need much room. Fascinating creatures!


----------



## Sutto82 (Nov 22, 2011)

I've got a Birdeating Spider which is starting to get some size on. Bought it as the missus wanted to get over her fear of spiders, she's had enough now so she wants it gone. 

I fed it a cricket last night, who decided to crawl down into the spiders cave....the spider didn't waste anytime grabbing it.


----------



## dihsmaj (Nov 22, 2011)

Oi Nick, if it gets too aggro let me know, I'll take it.


----------



## Rattler (Nov 22, 2011)

those fangs look huge on the trap door. how does the bite feel?


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 22, 2011)

Rattler said:


> those fangs look huge on the trap door. how does the bite feel?


How about Nick tries it out by sticking his hand in? 
I cant imagine the bite would be very pleasant, but its not dangerous unless your allergic.


----------



## Digitaliss (Nov 22, 2011)

I have always wanted to keep spiders, but my fiance has a thorough dislike for them. The closest I have gotten at the moment is Scorpions. Depending on the day, he says I can have one, but his mind quickly changes when I find one I would like to take home.


----------



## DeadCricket (Nov 22, 2011)

Digitaliss said:


> I have always wanted to keep spiders, but my fiance has a thorough dislike for them. The closest I have gotten at the moment is Scorpions. Depending on the day, he says I can have one, but his mind quickly changes when I find one I would like to take home.



I've got scorpions too! Even easier to keep


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 22, 2011)

@Matthew: spiders (trappies/tarantulas) are awesome to keep, they are easy to care for like all inverts and watching them hunt is sweet ... this guy took 6 crickets at a time :shock
@Jamshid: ive got 20cm aggro as hell pedes here ... im sure ill be fine :lol:
@Rattler: everyone reacts differently to invert bites, for some its no worse than a bee sting but sometimes you may get an anaphalactic shock so it could be worse....


RAWWWR

[video=youtube_share;8NdyoulErOM]http://youtu.be/8NdyoulErOM[/video]


----------



## dihsmaj (Nov 22, 2011)

something


----------



## dihsmaj (Nov 22, 2011)

Golf: even the ads are boring


----------



## IgotFrogs (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorted  go on enjoying your spiders lol ...


----------



## Rattler (Nov 22, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> @Rattler: everyone reacts differently to invert bites, for some its no worse than a bee sting but sometimes you may get an anaphalactic shock so it could be worse....



well they hurt then by the sounds of it! i wouldn't call my juvies bite or even a yearling bite one that hurts. but the trappies sound a bit painfull. do you handle it? like can it be in the palm of your hand?


----------



## Eddie2257 (Nov 22, 2011)

iv got scorps,wolf spiders and a funnel web and i love em all, i might keep my eye out for these guys.


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 23, 2011)

thanks kel, ive got a few here if you want any  :lol:

@Rattler: yeah it'd hurt a bit, i dont really hold most of my inverts as i dont really want to risk it, i get an anaphalactic reaction from having nuts so im not risking it with inverts, scorps espicially


----------



## IgotFrogs (Nov 23, 2011)

nah i'm fine thanks rich you know how they give me the heebies lol ....


----------



## dihsmaj (Nov 23, 2011)

I wouldn't mind one Nick


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 24, 2011)

well go and find some somewhere else


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Dec 24, 2011)

The pics are nice, I enjoy catching those trappies, so aggro. You know where to find me if you want a couple more.


----------



## snakes123 (Dec 24, 2011)

Eeek dont like spiders :/ Ahah do you just get them from the wild?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Dec 24, 2011)

> Ahah do you just get them from the wild?



Well you can buy T's (Tarantulas), but mostly other stuff like these are wild caught. I caught these around my house.


----------

